# Missing Jackson



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

*Missing Jackson --added pix of Casey, too*

It was 2 years ago today that I said goodbye to my heart dog, Jackson. Jack had his gall bladder removed in February 2002, and lived the remainder of his 15 years on a low-fat diet and nearly half a dozen pills every day. Once he recovered from the surgery and his internist got the right combination of medications and dosages, he lived a normal, happy life. I got to be on a first-name basis with the pharmacist who filled his prescriptions. He was fortunate to have two wonderful internists to oversee his medical care, as well as a great ophthalmologist who provided treatment for his eyes the last couple years of his life.

Jack was a Jack Russell terrier/cattle dog, about 25 pounds. I called him "Crabcakes" or my little curmudgeon, due to his unusual personality. He hated to be picked up and to have his nails trimmed, but he enjoyed getting his daily eye ointments because he got baby carrots as a reward for being good. Jackson was very talkative, and would growl if I tried to move him on the bed to make room for me. If I used my hands to move him, he growled, but he never tried to bite. If I used my leg to slide him, he was fine. He would jump onto my lap for petting, then growl as I touched him!

I believe Jack got off to a rough start in life, as his hind legs both had long scars on them. He was in a local shelter for 6 weeks before I adopted him. He and Toby were great friends, and loved to wrestle and have chomp fights. Jack also loved to be warm; on the hottest night, he could be found under the sheet. He also loved to be outside in the sun, even in Houston where the heat and humidity were nearly intolerable.

I think of my little curmudgeon every morning when I awake, and every night when I go to bed. He had the best characteristics of both breeds, and I miss him terribly. Stay warm, little Jack. Momma loves you.

This week also marks the 12th anniversary of saying goodbye to my first golden, Casey, whom I adopted from the humane society where I worked. I don't have any digital pictures of him, unfortunately, just the old-fashioned kind. I've added 2 pictures of pictures of Casey. He was the sweetest dog, a certified therapy dog and he earned his CDX title despite having a novice handler (me). He died of kidney failure. I always called him Spud or Wookie, because he reminded me of the wookie in the Indiana Jones movie with the noises he would make. I love you, Bud.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

What a sweetie pie. Isn't it amazing how we love those little quirks that make them so unique and define who they are ??? I'm sorry that today is such a sad anniversary, but am glad you are sharing him with us. Hugs to you and Julia.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Jackson was an adorable little guy and I love all his little quirks. That can make them more endearing. I am glad that you shared your story of him with us and hope it makes you feel alittle better on this anniversary. I can see him now laying in the sun resting and playing at the bridge until you can be together again.


----------



## Blaireli (Jun 3, 2008)

What a beautiful boy. Thank you so much for sharing your story with us.


----------



## Angel_Kody (Feb 27, 2007)

I know how hard this day is for you. I am so sorry. Thank you for sharing stories and pictures of Jackson and Casey too. They were lucky to have someone so caring adopt them and give them the lives they deserved. I will be thinking of you, Jackson and Casey today.


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

He sounds very special. Thank you for sharing Jackson and Casey. They stay with us, that is for sure.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Jackson sounds like he had so much personality and love. He and Casey were very lucky you rescued and loved them. I'm so sorry this day is so hard. I know how that feels.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Anniversary can be hard, but also be an opportunity to remember them with lots of love. (You could take a picture with digital of the picture of Casey, I would love to see him.)

Celebrate the memories, {{{{hugs}}}}


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

I just saw Jackie (Jackson's namesake) today at the vets. She has grown into a beautiful little girl and seemed to even remember me. Very fitting that I would see her today now that I read your post!


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Beautiful boy, thanks for sharing you're story


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

Keep Playing Hard Sweet Boy~Godspeed


----------



## LifeOfRiley (Nov 2, 2007)

They were both beautiful. Jackson sounds like he was quite a character. 

Anniversaries are hard. This Saturday will be exactly one year since I lost my Cooper and I'm already dreading it. I know it's going to be a very rough day.


----------



## daisydogmom (Feb 26, 2007)

Rest in peace sweet pups. Your "Crabcakes" (love that nickname) was absolutely adorable. It sounds like Jack was quite a ham. That Casey was a handsome fella' too. It is obvious how well-loved they were. Hugs to you...


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

Run free and sleep softly Jackson.


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

What A Cute Boy Jack Was. This Anniversaries Are Tough. And What A Pretty And Special Dog Your Casey Was. I Think Ll Our Dogs Live In Our Hearts Forever. I Know Mine Do.


----------

